# Barbosa - 10G Long Rimless Nano Reef Project



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have years of experience with freshwater planted setups, but this will be my first reef aquascape ever. I'm very excited!

This tank will be sitting in my home office, I am a freelance graphic designer so this will be one more distraction for me when I'm working from home. I have a fairly good understanding of equipment and water chemistry, but what I would really love suggestions for are species of coral for this setup. I need to learn more about the different varieties.

If you are interested here is a link to my 230 Planted tank, the Rainy Basin Project. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43314&highlight=rainy+basin

Here is the plan so far for Barbosa:

*Tank Specs*
- 10 Gallon Long 
- Rimless Starfire 24x10x10" from alex, thanks dude
- Center Overflow with durso
- Hard Plumbed the drain with a ball valve for more control

*Filtration*
- 15 gallon sump 
- refugium with cheato under 7w par38 bulb.
- Filter floss
- Marco aka Key Largo Rock
- Aragonite sand bed

*Equipment*
- Bubble Magus NAC 3.5 skimmer - Thanks BigFishy
- Vortech mp10
- Marineland Return Pump ( Might upgrade to to an eheim power compact or small waveline with adjustable gph for a bit more flow and control)
- Maybe a 2 little fish phosban reactor, but not for a while as my bio load will be so small.
- Eventually an r/o topoff

*Lighting* - AI SOL Super blue running at 25-50% strength. Still need to find a controller.

*Clean up Crew*
- Snails - Breed Suggestions?
- Cleaner Shrimp - Breed Suggestions?

*Coral* - Suggestions?

Drain and return








Durso and return








Plumbing








Sealed and testing








Success!








My Home office
















mp10
















BM Nac 3.5 - small good size, lets see how it runs








AI sol super blue - cant wait to hang this thing and still need the controller
















7w par 38 sump light









Thanks for checking it out, give me advice if you have any!


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

You're further along than I thought. Can't wait to see this baby in action, if your other tank's any indicator it's gonna be spectacular.

Let me know when it's done. I'll bring vodka!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

great little setup! cannot wait to see this develop


----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mounting super blue SOL Led*

Just grabbed some stuff at home depot.. cost me 10 bucks compared to their hanging kits, i think this will work just fine. Still need to get a controller, lovin the blue!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought some plant brackets rather than shelf some pics in my thread . Looking very nice


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Great looking Nano! All I can say is that for the rest of your very nice gear, your tank seems very small. A 40g would apply the rest of your stuff to a more fulsome use.

Whatever the case, those things can happen in the fullness of time. Right now, it's all looking great.


----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yup I agree with you entirely, a bit bigger tank. would have been nice, I just got a great deal on the tank so I was using what I had.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The equipment you are using is meant for a 30g-40g tank. The MP10, skimmer, and the light are all a little bit of overkill in my opinion. Although...it's a great idea to have for upgrades!

Very interesting build though, congrats!


----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank has been Doing very well. Just bought a Macro lens so I put together a short film of Corals Close up. I love this hobby, it's like looking into a nebula, anyways check it out.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome build! Definitely love the small nano tanks, and as everyone else was stating with equipment it's leaves you room for upgrades


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## bobert_889 (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=573882


----------

